# Freestyle libre sensor coming off because..



## Kerry40 (Jun 6, 2021)

I've noticed in the past few months that in the box containing the freestyle libre that the cleansing wipes are no longer included. I have also had problems with the sensor actually coming off the sticky pad attached to my arm. I conclude that the quality of the sensor has been compromised. I cannot see the point of using them anymore because this has become a nuisance. It's a shame when they have worked very well for me in the past two years. Has anybody had the same problem?


----------



## helli (Jun 6, 2021)

I am still a Libre user and, provided I wash my arm with soap and water to remove any moisturiser and place it on a flat part of my arm (the usual reason for it to peel away from the sticky pad is my placement as it doesn’t bend) the quality of the sensor has not been compromised.
I am happy with Libre and the reduction of waste.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 6, 2021)

Have I got it right , the sensor falls or is knocked  off but the sticky pad stays on your arm. This sound like a manufacturing or quality control problem to me .
It’s bad enough when the whole thing comes adrift but when the sticky pad stays firmly in place it’s no joke. 

Keeping everything crossed that I am not tempting fate by saying this, it is not a problem I have come across with mine. 

I trust Abbott are replacing them for you without any hassle and that they sort this problem out soon


----------



## helli (Jun 6, 2021)

Ljc said:


> Have I got it right , the sensor falls or is knocked off but the sticky pad stays on your arm. This sound like a manufacturing or quality control problem to me .
> It’s bad enough when the whole thing comes adrift but when the sticky pad stays firmly in place it’s no joke.


This happens to me when I place my sensor on a flexible part of my arm.
I realise it has nothing to do with manufacturing or quality control in the factory but user/placement error.
With slim/muscular arms, I need to make sure the sensor is placed on a flat area because it does not bend like arms do.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 6, 2021)

So you've rung Abbott and they've replaced the ones that have separated in use - or not?  And, have you upgraded to the Libre 2, or not?

Though I've not had any prob with either sticking to me for a fortnight or sparating whilst in use - I do have to say, the Libre 2 sensors do stick even better than the originals.  Always have to get them wringing wet to get them unstuck and still need to be a bit aggressive to remove them!

I have to add, washing with soap and water and VERY thorough drying thereafter so if I'm not many minutes out of the shower when I need a new one I've been known to blast the back of that arm with my hairdrier for a few secs to make 200% certain it's properly dry.  (sometimes do that with my feet too to ensure between my toes are properly dry, just in case - and hardly an extra chore when the drier's to hand anyway)

Finally - you can buy alcohol wipes fairly cheaply.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 6, 2021)

In the very early days I had one that fell off (which Abbott replaced)
I decided the benefits of using these was big, and I was self funding, 
so forked out for tegaderm and stuck that over the sensor with a small hole in the centre.
I carried in doing that whilst using the Libre.  

I am now doing the same with my Guardian3 sensors.
They may well stat put without but I don’t want to chance it.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 6, 2021)

Like @BennyG I use an armband. This helps as a visual reminder to me in the shower so that I don't accidentally scrub the sensor off which I have done a couple of times and also provides protection when I am out with the animals and doing manual work, but also keeps the edges from lifting and working loose. I bought it mostly just to use it in the shower but I wear it almost all the time now.
It is too useful a bit of kit to give up on for a bit of effort in fixing the problem. I think as @helli says, part of the problem is with women who have small and or muscular arms as the sensor pulls away a bit as the muscles flex. If the sensor was a bit smaller it would be less of a problem and the Libre 3 should solve this, but in the mean time an arm band is a small price to outlay for the huge benefits of the Libre


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear you’ve been having problems with Libre @Kerry40 

We had a thread or two about the alcohol wipes a month or so back. I can’t remember the exact reason now, but I think it was some regulation change that meant they couldn’t be included any more.

I agree with the others that Abbott should replace any sensors that fail in the way you describe. But like @helli I’ve also noticed that I can get a bit of edge peel sometimes when I’ve put a libre a bit more on the ‘corner’ and I guessed it was getting leaned on at night.

Hope you can find a way to keep benefitting from the technology if you’ve been finding it useful


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 8, 2021)

In my latest supply of Libre2 sensors the wipes were present. In fact I’ve never noticed them missing. I also haven’t ever noticed a change in quality of the sensor, other than an improvement in the adhesive.

The wipes don’t do anything that soap and water can’t do. I only fix a sensor on after a shower anyway, so I just bung the sensor on when the skin is dry. Nurses don’t even use wipes taking blood tests these days, unless you’ve just been rescued from a cesspit.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 8, 2021)

Kerry40 said:


> I've noticed in the past few months that in the box containing the freestyle libre that the cleansing wipes are no longer included. I have also had problems with the sensor actually coming off the sticky pad attached to my arm. I conclude that the quality of the sensor has been compromised. I cannot see the point of using them anymore because this has become a nuisance. It's a shame when they have worked very well for me in the past two years. Has anybody had the same problem?


Why don't you buy the wipes yourself? They cost no more than a couple of quid for a box of 100. Ask your pharmacist for them.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 10, 2021)

On arm would use tubular bandage to hold in place, on body don't use anything & not had one knocked off yet.


----------



## Teresa Harris (Jun 19, 2021)

Kerry40 said:


> I've noticed in the past few months that in the box containing the freestyle libre that the cleansing wipes are no longer included. I have also had problems with the sensor actually coming off the sticky pad attached to my arm. I conclude that the quality of the sensor has been compromised. I cannot see the point of using them anymore because this has become a nuisance. It's a shame when they have worked very well for me in the past two years. Has anybody had the same problem?


Yes I have hed the same issue but if you ring Abbott they will replace the sensor and send you a package so that you can return the faulty sensor. Now I am getting a message "sensor inactive" the day after replacing the old one so something isn`t right- faulty batch perhaps??


----------



## Robert459 (Jun 19, 2021)

march 2021


Hi robert,
Thank you for choosing the FreeStyle Libre family of products for your diabetes management. We would like to provide an update regarding the alcohol wipes in our sensor kits.
The alcohol wipes are purchased from another company off the shelf. This means compliance of the wipe is the responsibility of that company—because they manufacture and apply the CE Mark* to the alcohol wipe. Any change to the wipe or its labelling creates changes to our sensor kits.
Our top priority is to ensure that we supply you with the sensors you need. In order to ensure ongoing compliance with medical device regulations for CE Marked countries, and to reduce the potential impact to our supply due to changes in alcohol wipes or their labelling, we have unfortunately had to remove them from the sensor kits starting from March 2021. Alcohol wipes are readily available at minimal cost from pharmacies and other retailers.
Please note that the instructions for sensor application remain the same—wash the area with a plain soap (non-moisturising and fragrance free) and dry, clean with an alcohol wipe to remove any oily residue that may prevent the sensor from sticking properly, and allow the skin to fully dry before applying the sensor. Please refer to the sensor insert for step-by-step instructions.

Even before this, I bought 100 from amazon for £5 or so


----------

